# Good News...Bad News...



## MadMel (Jul 15, 2011)

First the bad new: 

New owners in the restaurant, want their guys in the kitchen.. So today is the last day of work... 
No work = No pay = no new toys(knives)

Good news:

After more then 20 e-mails with Jon, finally decided on a Gesshin Ginga 210 Suji.. Was suppose to get a Heiji, but... Anyway, A big thank you to Jon for all your help and most importantly your patience!! Dealing with you has been nothing less then great!!!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 15, 2011)

Aw that is really crap! I've never heard of something like that! Its horrible. You didn't even get a chance to prove yourself valuable?!


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 15, 2011)

That sucks. Good luck finding the next job!


----------



## tk59 (Jul 15, 2011)

This happens all the time in the biotech industry over here... At least they used to send people off with a severance package. No more... Sorry to hear that. May you find something good soon where you get to use your new suji. I really like my 210 sujis.


----------



## MadMel (Jul 15, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Aw that is really crap! I've never heard of something like that! Its horrible. You didn't even get a chance to prove yourself valuable?!


 
Nope. They took over at the beginning of the month, used us to bed in the new guys and then off we go.. Something about overhauling the menu etc... But it's prolly cause we were the opening team for the last owner/chef... Only the pastry chef and 2 captains were retained... The rest of the 9 of us were asked to leave.. we got the full month's pay though so that probably counts for something... Gotta find some part-time till December, that's where I'll start prep for school in Australia..


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Mel, that exact thing happened to me back in 2005, when a place I'd worked for a few years got bought out. They gutted the staff and sent us packing, without even the courtesy to tell us in person. I took the money and unemployment and did a road trip for 6 months, hope you can find something good in this too!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, Mad. Best of luck finding something rewarding while you wait for the Aussie gig!


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 16, 2011)

That really sucks about the job! This past April I was informed that "funding for my position" would be cut, so I sympathize. 

Congrats on the new purchase though, and best of luck with finding some work through the end of the year!


----------



## goodchef1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish you well and am sure you will get through this. I remember back in the day, I was a buyer for a prestigious golf/country club. then a new board of directors got voted in, and the first thing they did to cut expenses was to get rid of 6 positions. I mean literally took it off the map. 1 buyer, 2 sous chefs, 1 night, 1 day cook, and 1 manager. But that opened the door for new and better opportunities.


----------



## Lefty (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry to read the bad news, Mel...
Something else will pop up, and besides, you'll be off to Australia, hassling Seb in no time!
Congrats on the new knife!


----------

